# C40 Dilemma



## crashjames (Jan 14, 2003)

I bought a 2003 Dream Plus last year, got the wrong size. I got a 52 when I should have gotten a 53. Turns out the 2cm difference in the seattube is making for slightly too low bars.

I have a potential chance to score a 2002 C40 in the right size, seems to be in good condition with about 4K miles for $1500.

Is it too risky to get a C40 sight unseen, with no warrantee? Also, based on folks experience, is the C40 vastly superior in terms of ride quality, stiffness, etc?


----------

